# looking for red belly breeders



## kingfish89 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello i was wondering if some one was selling breeder that are located by me.I got a midas or a red devil that is 12 inchs i would like to trade.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a pair for sale....in the classifieds....take a look....this kind of thing needs to be put in the classifieds for your future referance


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Kingfish just an FYI you should post a thread in member/classified where buy/sell forum are..There maybe somone who have breeding pair in your local location.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

2p2f.....why the need to say the exact same thing I just said????.......Postcount??????


----------

